# Salt Dogg 1500 vs fisher polycaster 1.5 or other recommendations



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

need to buy a poly roughly 1.5 yard spreader electric asap and have narrowed it down to either the Salt Dogg SHPE1500 or the Fisher Polycaster 1.5 yarder. I Realize this topic has probably been beaten to death and will keep reading up on each in the forum as well. For the price the shpe1500 seems like a decent rig but have heard it sucks with sand/salt mix and has had a bad failing controller issue. Any thoughts here as because of these issues i'm leaning toward paying the extra money and getting the fisher instead as it seems its issues aren't as bad and it handles and salt nicely.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fisher. Just my personal opinion. The Fisher has the top covering doors too, which to me, make it a lot nicer.


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

I cant speak for the Fisher as i've never used one but I own a salt dogg shpe2000 and love it. I have had no controller issues, I have the newer one. Only got 1 season on it now but it has worked great for salt only. You cant have any wet salt in it overnight or it will jam the auger, but a wrench and a couple flicks of the switch fix that. I have the gates inverted in mine as others have done to theirs to help eliminate bridging the screw. I would say the only real downfall for me is when you first turn it on theres a delay and then it spins the spinner real fast for a brief second. So... You must be away from buildings before you turn it on so you don't break any glass doors or such. Long winded I know, but as I know you cant read too much about a future purchase.


----------



## green ace (Sep 20, 2013)

Salt dogg would be my choice for the price..ive got 2 and never had an issue. But if youve got money to spend fisher is a bit beefier..top doors and a few bells and whistles.


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

I dont know if the fisher is any beefier I feel there very similar in strength, I've seen both Fisher and Salt Dogg with broken corners but it's almost always operator error. The cover on the fisher is nice but i had a custom fit one made of very rugged waterproof canvas for $200 for my SD. that way you can round the sander.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

so did they fix the controller problem on the new models this years and last years? has anyone run sand salt mix through the salt dogg and had it work well as we don't use straight salt more of a 70 30 mix sand salt


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am currently trying to decide between the SHPE 2000 and 2250. The capacity isn't much different (.2 yds). But the auger shaft is 2+ times bigger. Also from what I understand the shaft on the 2250 goes the whole length where the 2000 doesn't. I have a dealer about 45 min from me with a 2000 in stock and I am going to go look at it today. I will see if I can get some pics and post them. Also it looks like about a $1200 price difference between the two.

Also not trying to seal your thread. But the 1500 and the 2000 I believe are identical just different sizes.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Salt Dogg*

Hi I have 2 salt Doggs, 2yds. You can ONLY run clean salt through them, even with the vibrator the cheap or dirty salt bridges up, clogges up. wet and dirty salt or sand mix is worse and dont leave stuff in the spreader over night even tarped, with any spreader. I LOVE my Doggs, I only run clean salt, so I dont have a problem that way. " Learned the hard way". 
I Leave the controller on with the spinner, auger and vibrator off as you come up to the job then turn the spinner to the desired setting, as you enter the job you turn on the auger and vibrator, dont over use the vibrator. Use the auger to start and stop spreading your product. EASY GAME. 
I LOVE my Doggs, Electric is the only way to go.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yes i'm hearing they aren't good with sand salt mix they just clog up or jam so i'm probably gonna go with the more expensive fisher polycaster 1.5 yard


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Keep us abreast of the situation*

Ya let me know if it can handle sand and dirty salt.


----------

